# Decline, Incline or Flat



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

*Incline, Flat or Decline for Chest*​
Incline Press 3538.46%Flat Press 3336.26%Decline2325.27%


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm sure this thread has been done but they don't really answer my question. I was wondering what people thought with regards to the best overall the best pressing movement to target the whole chest and what exercise has given people most growth in the chest area.

Thanks


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Use all 3, mate. I usually do flat bench and then incline/decline dbp and switch them every couple of weeks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2014)

All 3 are best at each dedicated muscle area. BUT I find flat bench buils all the chest best. You probably wont want to do one single exercise for chest though so do all 3 and change them from db to bb and sometimes swap something for dips for a few weeks. Or simply change grip width but not narrow enough to only target triceps. So my answer to the given question is Flat bench. BUT decline and incline will grow upper and lower quicker than just flat alone.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

they all target the chest from different angles ... i prefer decline personally


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Train your chest twice per week for example

Monday Flat Press/ Incline Press + flys

Thursday Flat Press / Decline Press + flys


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2014)

Up until I started doing full Rom (touching chest) heavy flat bench press my chest was lagging.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> Train your chest twice per week for example
> 
> Monday Flat Press/ Incline Press + flys
> 
> Thursday Flat Press / Decline Press + flys


I currently do a PPL mate


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

any lift will hit the entire chest, its all one big muscle after all. as long as you perform the lift correctly and have a full RoM, just what ever you feel most comfy pushing the chest to failure or very high volume depending how you train.

out of the people i train i swap it every so often, 8 weeks or so. they start lighter but are more careful of technique and suddenly feel it more from focusing on the RoM and technique over been cocky with heavier weights


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Flat DB press and flyes gave me the most chest development. Others will find diff exercises hit their chest better though.

I mix it up but never do incline any more as it seems to hurt something in my shoulders.


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

Flat bench is the best overall chest mass builder in my experience, got to do proper reps though no half rep. Fly's with a good squeeze are excellent too.

They all have a place in bodybuilding imo. Decline was good when i was getting over rotator cuff injury.


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

I think there's room for all of them...

I am hitting incline a bit more these days, trying to target the upper chest to grow!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

just a slight incline is best for me.

and decline is a 5hit exercise for me. i feel it more in my triceps.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

a.notherguy said:


> just a slight incline is best for me.
> 
> and decline is a 5hit exercise for me. i feel it more in my triceps.


Alot of people rate Decline for Chest don't they? I did it for a while but to be honest not sure what chest exercises suit me more.

I prefer DB's to BB though


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Anyone else get any pain in either delt from incline bb bench? Always get a sharp pain with nearly every rep in my right delt, feels like rotator cuff but I'm unsure..

Strange thing is that I can shoulder press with bb or db without any problems.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

For aesthetics I think incline works best,as there is many different angles to it,for strength it has to be flat bench and decline.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm very surprised that incline is winning. The fact that you can lift considerably more with decline would indicate that it recruits more muscles. Also the weak point in many peoples pressing is the front delts and triceps, which a decline reduces the dependencies on.

well horses for courses


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

rsd147 said:


> Alot of people rate Decline for Chest don't they? I did it for a while but to be honest not sure what chest exercises suit me more.
> 
> I prefer DB's to BB though


they do, but i just dont get on with it.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

All 3 have their place.

Which is best mass builder - Depends on body mechanics IMO.

I think dips beat all 3 personally.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Dips are amazing if you know how to properly do them. Good technique is hunch your shoulders forward and point your elbows out a tiny bit.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

The exercises that are best for growth for me are decline presses and dips as above, and I would actually rate dips best.

I see it like this. The action of the pec is to bring the upper arm down and across the chest, which is how the arm moves in a decline geometry. As the angle increases the less the chest works and the more front delt involvement there is.

This is one older thread on the subject that is worth a read (there are a couple of particularly informative posts in the mix):

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/advanced-bodybuilding/122756-incline-bench-vs-flat-bench.html


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

UkWardy said:


> Anyone else get any pain in either delt from incline bb bench? Always get a sharp pain with nearly every rep in my right delt, feels like rotator cuff but I'm unsure..
> 
> Strange thing is that I can shoulder press with bb or db without any problems.


As the pressing angle varies the position of the head of the humerus relative to the other bones of the shoulder joint varies, with some geometries much more likely to cause pain and injury. There are people of the view that flat bench in particular places the shoulder joint in a geometry most likely to cause problems.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

If I could only do two chest exercises, they'd be incline DB press and flyes. Only other chest exercise I do is decline DB.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

rsd147 said:


> Alot of people rate Decline for Chest don't they? I did it for a while but to be honest not sure what chest exercises suit me more.
> 
> I prefer DB's to BB though


Same function as flat bench but with less shoulder involvement, can see why really.


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

nether do incline or decline... flat benching, dips and flys is all you need. i'll switch between dips and flat bench each week always with flys. I nether train chest more than once a week either its always sore for at least 3 days after ive trained it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2014)

Decline presses my back over powers my chest in the movement.

Hence why if I do them last and go relatively light.


----------



## NikolaEz (May 19, 2014)

I only do flat and incline.


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

The main function of the pectoral muscle is to bring the arm down and across which uses all 3 heads to perform this motion so decline is your answer


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Decline presses my back over powers my chest in the movement.
> 
> Hence why if I do them last and go relatively light.


I'm struggling with how your back could contribute, surely as you press up your lats are extending not contracting?


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Ha ha i do all three as well , start with db flys , decline , incline , then what ever I have left in my I use up on flat ...

My chest is **** right now tho and it's plaguing my head ..

If I could just do one it would be decline heavy as fuk.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Old n fat said:


> Ha ha i do all three as well , start with db flys , decline , incline , then what ever I have left in my I use up on flat ...
> 
> My chest is **** right now tho and it's plaguing my head ..
> 
> If I could just do one it would be decline heavy as fuk.


Might be worth concentrating on decline and dips for a bit and see how you get on? No harm in trying it if you're not happy with what you're doing right now. Or swapping the order round to decline first?

Search for Lee Priest dips on YouTube to get the idea of how best to do them IMHO.

I don't have an amazing chest but it is definitely growing much better now I focus on these movements, plus I think it makes sense anatomically that they should be best.


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

Dips when done properly are really good for chest. I throw them in occasionally.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I'm very surprised that incline is winning. The fact that you can lift considerably more with decline would indicate that it recruits more muscles. Also the weak point in many peoples pressing is the front delts and triceps, which a decline reduces the dependencies on.
> 
> well horses for courses


How much more can you use on decline press Simon? (as opposed to flat)


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> How much more can you use on decline press Simon? (as opposed to flat)


for a 5RM at least 10KG. I've never 1RM on decline though


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks for the input mr , I have just researched and changed to this after doing incline first , lots of info out there that flys are far superior for pecks than pressing , so I made that my biggest effort , it's taken a couple of weeks to build up some weight and to be able to stabilise the db if I'm honest , trained chest Tuesday and I'd say it was already a better work out than what I was doing , feel taught and full ..

But 8 weeks I will want to change again so will remember your advice and move to that !

Thanks again????



Ultrasonic said:


> Might be worth concentrating on decline and dips for a bit and see how you get on? No harm in trying it if you're not happy with what you're doing right now. Or swapping the order round to decline first?
> 
> Search for Lee Priest dips on YouTube to get the idea of how best to do them IMHO.
> 
> I don't have an amazing chest but it is definitely growing much better now I focus on these movements, plus I think it makes sense anatomically that they should be best.


----------



## ATeeG (Jul 4, 2014)

You only really need 2 angles, get good at them both and leech as much from the movement as you can. I've always found decline the best for the activation of the sternal head of the pectorals, the pectoral major. Moving on to an incline movement for some volume would be best in my opinion to add more activation in the clavacular head (Upper portion of the chest). Then to a fly movement, incline cable flies preferably.

It's just redundant to perform 3 different angles, If you were to add another 'angle' in id move over to weight dips or a hammer strength press of some kind, or another kind of seated machine press. Having 3 angles of barbell or dumbbell press makes no sense whatsoever. Contrary to popular belief amongst new lifters and broscientists alike you can't isolate different parts of the chest nor can you emphasize different parts of the sternal head of the pectorals (pectoral major). Why? Because muscle fibers and the axons which innervate them run from their point or origin to their point of insertion. They fire as a unit, not individually so you cannot emphasize them longitudinally. However you can emphasize different heads of a muscle, like I said you can emphasize the clavacular head or the sternal head of the pectorals, much like you can emphasize the inner and outer heads if the bicep by altering the positioning of your grip.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I just use decline and incline now, I use dorian yates blood and guts style and don't think I will ever do flat again. Suits me so much better in terms of shoulder irritation and development.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

I prefer incline, I stay away from flat BB and only DBs for flat as I gubbed my shoulder last year


----------



## humanchemistry (Jan 16, 2013)

Incline only, used to train only flat but my incline strength began to lag


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

I do decline and incline. Flat destroys my shoulder


----------



## El Vasculo (Jul 11, 2014)

I like to max on the flat and give it a high volume pump on the incline.


----------



## B-rad (Aug 18, 2013)

humanchemistry said:


> Incline only, used to train only flat but my incline strength began to lag


are you benefiting more from incline than flat?


----------



## humanchemistry (Jan 16, 2013)

B-rad said:


> are you benefiting more from incline than flat?


Early days yet, only started doing incline only for the last 3 weeks. Noticed my stabilising muscles are adapting quickly so strength increases should be coming soon


----------



## B-rad (Aug 18, 2013)

humanchemistry said:


> Early days yet, only started doing incline only for the last 3 weeks. Noticed my stabilising muscles are adapting quickly so strength increases should be coming soon


okay mate, I'm thinking of doing incline smith machine instead of bb bench, see how it goes. where you from in south wales?


----------



## humanchemistry (Jan 16, 2013)

B-rad said:


> okay mate, I'm thinking of doing incline smith machine instead of bb bench, see how it goes. where you from in south wales?


Variation is always good so give it a go, im from pontypridd


----------



## B-rad (Aug 18, 2013)

humanchemistry said:


> Variation is always good so give it a go, im from pontypridd


yeah mate will do, not miles away then mate I'm from tredegar lol. the valleys


----------



## humanchemistry (Jan 16, 2013)

Probably quite a few people from the Welsh valleys on here!


----------



## sciatic (May 24, 2014)

Look at 1:41 and the point Dorian makes about Decline bench press....I use this to take off the stress on the rotators.






Edit - added this also...


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 18, 2012)

EMG studies showed that the decline bench able to work the chest fully


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Narcissus said:


> EMG studies showed that the decline bench able to work the chest fully


For anyone curious, this is once such study:

http://journals.lww.com/nsca-jscr/Abstract/1997/08000/Electromyographical_Activity_of_the_Pectoralis.6.aspx


----------



## sciatic (May 24, 2014)

Voted for Decline back in 2014 and still swear by it in 2015....What a chest builder!...Loving the results and stress off the rotators too.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

People need to use all types of pressing to obtain a good chest.


----------



## sciatic (May 24, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> People need to use all types of pressing to obtain a good chest.


I don't agree mate (for me), I had this philosophy until I eliminated all but decline. I've never had so much progress and pain free shoulders. I understand we're all different but, I've found my movement in the chest department....It's only taken 34yrs lol


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

sciatic said:


> I don't agree mate (for me), I had this philosophy until I eliminated all but decline. I've never had so much progress and pain free shoulders. I understand we're all different but, I've found my movement in the chest department....It's only taken 34yrs lol


Fair point mate. I just found that if I worked the chest from different angles it gave me a more symmetrical chest.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Slight decline and incline for me. It works well. :thumb:


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

sciatic said:


> Voted for Decline back in 2014 and still swear by it in 2015....What a chest builder!...Loving the results and stress off the rotators too.


Yep same here ????


----------



## sciatic (May 24, 2014)

Proteincarb said:


> Yep same here ????


Hope you learnt this in your early training days mate?....It would have saved me from many reoccurring injuries on the shoulders (rotators).


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

sciatic said:


> Hope you learnt this in your early training days mate?....It would have saved me from many reoccurring injuries on the shoulders (rotators).


Yep I did. I just have it one click from flat so a slight decline. But really taxes the pecs.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

flaaaaaaaaat


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Lee Priest style dips are quality, can really feel them during and a couple of days later, however I am pretty sure my shoulder impingment which I had for over for a year was because of them. Flat bb bench for me but I still can't touch chest because of my shoulders, I stop a couple of inches short.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Never really done Decline, as I found Flat Bench and not performing Incline way back, enabled me to kind of lag upper chest in comparison on a whole, if that makes sense? as I only ever did Flat, now I no longer have that problem no more and always perform flat and incline bench. Incline Bench is what's going to give your chest the full & complete look, it is necessary if you ask me and flat bench? well it's flat bench, bread & butter for the overall pectorals.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Either one will work the whole chest. It's down to personal preference


----------



## KOZMO (Jan 22, 2015)

This is purely anecdotal however I used to do only flat press. Shoulders tris and back muscles for me were outshining my chest. Adding flys and different angles and I started to notice more growth. Also I adjusted my form to focus mostly on the. Contraction.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

TommyBananas said:


> flaaaaaaaaat


End of thread, what he says is always

right.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Speedway said:


> End of thread, what he says is always
> 
> right.


dis is true


----------



## theBEAST1990 (Aug 4, 2012)

Decline is probably best for mass IME.


----------



## elliot438 (Mar 9, 2013)

I used to be incline all the way and I still do love the incline but I've noticed I'm getting a lot out of the flat bench lately. I pyramid up to a heavy weight (heaviest being 1-3 reps depending if I've maxed out recently). I then do a few sets of pause reps doing 2-8 reps. Always full range of motion, even stopping an inch before your chest you lose out.

I've noticed that doing higher reps any more than 8 or 10 on my compounds I run out of breath or have to stop because of the lactic acid build up, getting big and strong off low reps right now.


----------

